# G5 sights????



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

anyone tried these and if so tell me how you like them?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

I have the G5 Optix ME and really like it. No complaints at all. The floating 4th pin works awesome. I changed the light to the Rheostat one, not sure if that is needed but I can now change the brightness if needed.

I have the .019 pins and really like it. Plus if you ever have an issue, G5 has great customer service!


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

We did a test on them sometime ago and they faired well. I believe the product went through some revisions and we received the most current product when it was tested.

I for one have wanted to test the next iteration (IR...?? or XR??). I hope Anthony and I have some more free time next year to explore their products.

Just take a look at the sticky up top and post any questions under this thread.

Jon


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

I have an XR and the floating pin is awesome plus they fixed the screws to move the pins so you cant break the heads off.


----------



## garzanium (Sep 10, 2008)

Got one about a week ago...been great since. Did notice my bubble was actually forming into a lot of little bubbles rather than one. Called G5 up,left a VM, got a call back and they said they are sending me a new level. Overall,its easy to adjust,solid and very clear to see the .19 pins as well as the rest of your target.


----------



## TravisLG (Oct 8, 2008)

I have the Optix XR and love it. The 7 level rheostat light and the hybrid pin is awesome. The BEST sight I have ever used. Oh and if you know your FPS they have a template you just lay the sight on and move the pins to and it gets you close.


----------



## Badgermpn (Sep 18, 2007)

*Noise from G5???*

I am wondering if anyone has had any noise/vibration issues with the G5 sights. I have tried a few out myself and most people who i know that have one loves it, but i heard a couple people say they have noise/vibration in the fibers after a shot. Is this common and is it worth worrying about?


----------



## GrillenVenison (Apr 10, 2007)

I bought the le 5pin off of here a while back and it was a sweet sight except for the vibration it produced. I made sure every bolt was tight and it still produced vibration. I ended up getting rid of it and bought a sword. No vibration and very durable.


----------



## luv2hunt_wt (May 7, 2004)

*Don't Like them*

I hate to be the bad one but I just don't care for them. They are built very well and they seem to be tough but I like my pins to be close to horizontal and you just can't get this with the G5. It is just a personal thing. I think it is hard to beat a Spott Hogg.


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

*I HAD one*

When I got the sight the first thing the rubber bumper came loose, the sight made noise and I couldnt see what I was shooting at because of the ODD angle of the pins, couldnt get rid of it quick enough. Replaced the 2 I had for Spot Hoggs.


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

Sure loc QC is a well built sight.
I looked a several and picked the leathal wepon micro adjustable 5 pin model.

Check it out .:thumbs_up


----------



## BigHornArcher (Jul 16, 2008)

no1huntmaster said:


> Sure loc QC is a well built sight.
> I looked a several and picked the leathal wepon micro adjustable 5 pin model.
> 
> Check it out .:thumbs_up


Bought the Sure-Loc QC 200 and installed it on my switchback yesterday, took it to the range and dialed it in today... best decision I ever made!! Well worth the money!!


----------



## UniversalFrost (Jan 13, 2009)

got an XR with the .019" pins and works great! only thing is i wish they would move the knob to a spot you can get access at easier than having to reach around your bow to adjust the knob. 

i took the light off mine (and lost it), but don't need it since the pins are bright enough for me during all hunting daylight hours. 

JOE


----------



## Haliewahog (Feb 6, 2009)

Badgermpn said:


> I am wondering if anyone has had any noise/vibration issues with the G5 sights. I have tried a few out myself and most people who i know that have one loves it, but i heard a couple people say they have noise/vibration in the fibers after a shot. Is this common and is it worth worrying about?


I bought a LE .29 a while back. Did vibrate at first, tightened and adjusted some stuff. Rock Solid, no noise, easily adjusted. I have the .19 pins on order. love mine:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I like them quite a bit, especially the floating pin concept. Here is a review I did a little while back...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=723739


----------



## highoctane (Dec 8, 2008)

*G5 sight*

I have the le model. I love mine. Quite, easily adjusted. Those pin's are not hard to change.


----------



## dtilley001 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have the XR .19 model on mine. I love it. The pins are very bright outside for 3D and Hunting and the 7 settings on light are awesome. I havent had any issues with vibration. I dont know if the older models had the harmonic dampner in it or not. I know all of the new ones have the dampner on it. 
G5 has the NEW XR2 sight on their website. It is a 2 pin sight. One fixed pin and one adjustable pin. Wish I would have waited a month or two. They make some very nice products. If they made stabilizers and quivers they would be on my bows for sure.


----------

